# Topics > Space >  Benefits for Humanity: The Sound of Life

## Airicist

Published on Nov 19, 2013




> In this chapter of Benefits for Humanity: In Their Own Words, learn how lives are being saved around the world using ultrasound and remote medicine methods that are in use aboard the International Space Station. 
> 
> For more information on how science and research is benefitting life here on Earth, visit: http://www.nasa.gov/stationbenefits

----------


## Airicist

Benefits for Humanity: Farming from Space

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> In this chapter of Benefits for Humanity: In Their Own Words, learn how farmers across the country are using cameras aboard the International Space Station to come up with new and more efficient ways of maintaining their crops.

----------


## Airicist

Benefits for Humanity: Water for the World

Published on Nov 21, 2013




> In this chapter of Benefits for Humanity: In Their Own Words, learn how systems on board the International Space Station that provide clean drinking water to the crews are being used right here on Earth in some of the most remote and impoverished areas.

----------


## Airicist

Benefits for Humanity: Changing Lives

Published on Nov 22, 2013




> In this chapter of Benefits for Humanity: In Their Own Words, learn how a life was drastically changed using the same technology that went into the robotics on board the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Benefits for Humanity: In Their Own Words

Published on Nov 26, 2013




> For generations, we have dreamed about a place to live and work in space...a space station. And right now, 260 miles above us, moving 5 miles a second...that dream is a reality. We dreamed that life up there would benefit life down here. That dream has come true. 
> 
> Can the research on board the space station lead to cleaner drinking water on Earth? Can it help farmers produce better crops? Can it inspire a generation of students? Can it even save a life?
> 
> It already has. As the work aboard the International Space Station begins to reach its potential, the benefits to humanity are becoming evident. These are just a few of the stories from people who have benefitted....told in their own words.

----------

